# How's My Insulin Protocol



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Well as some of you may know, next year I'm looking at adding a few new meds to my collection!  Now this one I'm still not 100% sure about, still want to do some more research before I make a final decision! 

*So the protocol I've come up with is:*

Straight after workout, PWO shake: 60g Whey, 40g Maltodextrin.

1hr After workout, 4iu's Humalog (Kwik Pen).

Straight after shot: 60g Whey,10g Creatine,70g Dextrose,20g oats.

1-1:30hrs later Meal: 50 protine, 100 carbs.

How does that look?? :blink:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

There is tons of info on this in the muscle research section, which is where this thread should be.


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

using slin pwo only only doesnt do squat,complete waste of time imo,esp not at 4iu......8iu 3x daily works wonders


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Mars said:


> There is tons of info on this in the muscle research section, which is where this thread should be.


Cheers dude!

Can you move it for me please?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> using slin pwo only only doesnt do squat,complete waste of time imo,esp not at 4iu......8iu 3x daily works wonders


What about once a day 8-10iu?


----------



## Gee-bol (Jul 2, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> What about once a day 8-10iu?


dont think it does anything personally,tried it to no avail...started to doubt slin until i used it 3x daily


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i personally prefer 2-4iu shots with each meal thru the day when using it.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Gee-bol said:


> dont think it does anything personally,tried it to no avail...started to doubt slin until i used it 3x daily


absolutely!! see below



weeman said:


> i personally prefer 2-4iu shots with each meal thru the day when using it.


I do the shots separate from the meals- I do this because my cutting diet and bullking diet is the SAME except for the added 'slin, and the 6x shakes i have with the 3x shots of 'slin- the shakes basically add 450g of carbs and 300g of protein to my "regular" diet... and that's why the 'slin works.. not the same effect with 1x shot and 2x shakes..

I use Paul Borresons rule of thumb of 1iu/10kg of bodyweight; and 10g of carbs/iu 'slin, but then I reduce the carbs a little by refining my BG readings post shake..

to the OP.. 1x daily shot of 'slin... you won't notice the effect...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Well as some of you may know, next year I'm looking at adding a few new meds to my collection!  Now this one I'm still not 100% sure about, still want to do some more research before I make a final decision!
> 
> *So the protocol I've come up with is:*
> 
> ...


I would have the 'slin shot immediately post workout (i.e i pin in the toilet cubicle) then have my 1st shake etc. You are MOST receptive post workout..

also, the carbs are usually:

1st shake: 10g/iu 'slin, 7g simple, 3g complex

2nd shake: half the carbs of the 1st shake, all complex (I just use oats).


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> i personally prefer 2-4iu shots with each meal thru the day when using it.


interesting this sounds more viable for me , would you explain what food and if any timing and full protocol on this method please ?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> I disagree. I stayed the same weight (with no AAS) and lost 1.5% bf on 4 weeks of slin (x4 a week), 10ui PWO. So I added 3 lbs of LBM, not a waste IMO
> 
> I ate little to no carbs/fats during the day, worked out, and then did HIIT cardio for 20mins. I was pretty glycogen depleted.
> 
> ...


Nice post dude! How long after your workout did you shoot the Slin??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> I disagree. I stayed the same weight (with no AAS) and lost 1.5% bf on 4 weeks of slin (x4 a week), 10ui PWO. So I added 3 lbs of LBM, not a waste IMO
> 
> I ate little to no carbs/fats during the day, worked out, and then did HIIT cardio for 20mins. I was pretty glycogen depleted.
> 
> ...


no doubt this method is good for strenght, and even keeping muscle when not on AAS...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one mate! 

What BG monitor would you guys reccomend?


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

That looks so cool!  I want one!! 

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Of course Aus-man turned me on to it!


those abs are turning me on! LOL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> absolutely!! see below
> 
> I do the shots separate from the meals- I do this because my cutting diet and bullking diet is the SAME except for the added 'slin, and the 6x shakes i have with the 3x shots of 'slin- the shakes basically add 450g of carbs and 300g of protein to my "regular" diet... and that's why the 'slin works.. not the same effect with 1x shot and 2x shakes..
> 
> ...


i ma same in using borresons rule of thumb in 10gcarbs/1iu slin,tho i am super sensitive and its taken up to 15g carbs per 1iu at times for me to stave off hypo,i have a mate who is a monster,has had a tremendous competitive career,he is worse than me and needs closer to 20g per iu to hold hypo off lol



ewen said:


> interesting this sounds more viable for me , would you explain what food and if any timing and full protocol on this method please ?


can be done in a cpl of ways,i know some people who wait till 30mins after they consumed meal then shoot the 2-4iu slin and just repeat thru day,i personally do it when using this way,shoot 250mcg g2 with 100mcg mod grf,wait 15 mins then shoot slin then consume meal,repeat several times thru day,difference in fullness and bodyfat levels this way is very effective i find,also by using slin more frequently during the day it forces me personally to screw the nut with my diet more,am far too vain to get fat lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

weeman said:


> i ma same in using borresons rule of thumb in 10gcarbs/1iu slin,tho i am super sensitive and its taken up to 15g carbs per 1iu at times for me to stave off hypo,i have a mate who is a monster,has had a tremendous competitive career,he is worse than me and needs closer to 20g per iu to hold hypo off lol
> 
> can be done in a cpl of ways,i know some people who wait till 30mins after they consumed meal then shoot the 2-4iu slin and just repeat thru day,i personally do it when using this way,shoot 250mcg g2 with 100mcg mod grf,wait 15 mins then shoot slin then consume meal,repeat several times thru day,difference in fullness and bodyfat levels this way is very effective i find,also by using slin more frequently during the day it forces me personally to screw the nut with my diet more,am far too vain to get fat lol


Excellent thanks .

What would recommend for someone like me not bothered about to much fat ?


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

Im personally not after strength when i start to use slin so that seems to effect the protocol of slin.

I was planning on using slin pwo with HGH as i thought this would help me gain the most amount of muscle mass?

Its been suggested the 3 x 10iu's is maybe a better way but it can be hard to work to use slin, also i need to research that protocol more.

For me it would be helpful when people are suggesting different protocols that they include what the main aim is for the protocol.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

So, am I right in thinking, if I want to use it for strength, PWO only and if using it for size, the x3 ED protocol??


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Empire Boy said:


> If its your first time, maybe think just PWO, but run it like a bb'er would PWO, not like I did.


So doing it the "bb'er way", is that RIGHT after the work out, not 30mins after the Peptide shot??

Thanks for all the help dude!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> So doing it the "bb'er way", is that RIGHT after the work out, not 30mins after the Peptide shot??
> 
> Thanks for all the help dude!


for the 'slin yes, for the peps.. no, see below



Empire Boy said:


> You need to wait 30min for either protocol as you want the peptides to work. If you use HGH, as Dat has proven in my mind, you can do the slin and HGH together. But the peps you have to wait 20-30min then slin.


correct, you can do HGH and 'slin, but then no more than 7iu -10 iu of 'slin (more than that reduces GH receptors); if you want to do peps, pin the peps in the toilet about 30mins before the end of your w/o, then at the end, pin you 'slin...


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice one guys!!  I'll be running 'slin on it's own for 4 weeks before adding peps! So will shoot 6iu's, work up to 8iu's, right after workout!


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Nice one guys!!  I'll be running 'slin on it's own for 4 weeks before adding peps! So will shoot 6iu's, work up to 8iu's, right after workout!


if you're after size.. do it EOD...rather than ED... then do a month on metformin, then repeat..


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're after size.. do it EOD...rather than ED... then do a month on metformin, then repeat..


Yeah after reading a few posts you've made in other threads, I'll be doing:

4 weeks "on" EOD shots, then 4 weeks of Metformin @ 1500mg ED!

Great advice guys, many thanks!


----------



## littledaz (Nov 20, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> if you're after size.. do it EOD...rather than ED... then do a month on metformin, then repeat..


Instead of EOD couldnt it be used mon,tues,thurs fri on training days then the days where no training is done no slin is used?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Aus....

Can you give examples of amount of protein you have in the shakes when on slin too..any extra creatine, etc you add.

For example.

If you use 10iu slin pre breakfast, pre lunch and post workout.

Obbs if you wake and say pin 10iu at

6.30am - you then have say 70g Dextrose + 30-40g Oats + ?Protein + Any extra's creatine etc?

7.30am - Would you then have say 50g Oats + Protein then have a solid meal about 9am?

Thanks


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

littledaz said:


> Instead of EOD couldnt it be used mon,tues,thurs fri on training days then the days where no training is done no slin is used?


EOD is better as you're trying to extend sensitivity; you're also growing on non training days don't forget.... but of course you can do mon, tues, thurs, fri. you will still get results.



J.Smith said:


> Aus....
> 
> Can you give examples of amount of protein you have in the shakes when on slin too..any extra creatine, etc you add.
> 
> ...


you got it. You can do creatine if you want. I dont as i doubt you'll notice it over not using it when doing 'slin...

i have the solid meal after the 2nd shake as solid meals are not digested fast enough for 'slin managemnt and.. to easy to slip extra fats/carbs in solid meals.

I use 50g whey isolate with each shake.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

So you would have a total of 6shakes on a on day... = 300g protein and about 150g carbs...

Then another 2-3meals im guessing with 70g protein in, some carbs..and some essential fats?

Do you use any extra EAA's....bcaa.s etc with the shakes?


----------

